# Markt der Blutsegler



## Pfropfen (5. Oktober 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_Mitten im Tal der Stärke in Orgrimmar seht ihr einen Troll auf ein Fass steigen. 
Nachdem er sich sein Publikum kurz angeschaut hat beginnt er laut zu erzählen: _

Hört! Hört! 
Völka der Horde aufgepasst, man! 
Wir die Blutsegla von de' Nordwinde veranstaltäää.. 
Krächzend fängt der Troll an zu husten und räuspert sich darauf hin. 
Wir die Blutsegla von'e Nordwinde veranstalt'n am 28. Tag des vorlätzt'n Monat zum alla erstän Mal unser'n groß'n Markt. 
Wenn Ihr als Spaß an totahl sinlosem Unfug, Klamott'ns, Knuddeltiersch'n, Biah und Schnaps und Glücksspielen habt, dann kommt Ihr am best'n wenn die Sonne so hoch am Himmel steht, das'se voll blendet wen'ne reinguckst. 
_Ein Elf klatscht im mit der Handfläche von Hinten in den Nacken und flüster ihm etwas in's Ohr 
Eeeeh! _
Der Elfs sacht ich soll sag'n, dass der Markt zur 15. Stunde stattfindet.. 
Grummelnd dreht der Troll sich um, hüpft von seinem Fass und verschwindet. 


ooc: 
So ich glaube viel muss dazu nicht mehr gesagt werden. 

Ausserdem suchen wir dringend noch Händler, Geschichtenerzähler oder Schausteller. 
Er Intresse hat bitte weiter unten bei Infos gucken. 
Eine Liste mit den schon angemeldeten Händler und Produkten folgt. 

Wir würden uns über eine rege Teilnahme freuen und wünschen euch viel Spaß. 

Weitere Fragen bitte hier im Fred stellen
oder ingame bei Kaljin oder Kargonas. (Realm Todeswache)[/font][/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Edit:[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]keine ahnung warum die chrift grau ist, aber lässt sich irgendwie nicht ändern...[/font]


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mich nämlich gerne als Geschichtenerzähler oder Schausteller melden! :3


----------

